

Show HN: From hack day to Minority Report style browsing in two weeks [video] - gantengx
http://leaptouch.com

======
mattkirman
A quick heads up, but at present your application is in violation of the SDK
terms and conditions.

2.2.5. Unless otherwise provided in an agreement between you and Leap Motion,
you may not use "Leap Motion", "Leap", "Airspace" or any other trademark of
Leap Motion in connection with your Application or company, or in any URL,
product, service, name field or logos created by you. However, you may
indicate that your Application is "for Leap Motion" or "Leap Motion-enabled".

~~~
gantengx
Thanks for the heads up! I'll let my partner know about it

------
marknutter
Someone's going to develop a serious case of gorilla arm.

~~~
gantengx
What's with leap motion and gorilla arm? lol

~~~
thesash
It refers to the ergonomic problem inherent to the "minority report" style
interface used for any extended period of time[1], though to be fair to the
creators of this project, this is very clearly presented as a casual,
alternative interface, not one to replace mouse and keyboard.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorilla_arm#.22Gorilla_arm.22](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorilla_arm#.22Gorilla_arm.22)

------
martin-adams
The hardest thing I've found is being able to type one handed while having a
food asset occupying my other hand.

I know it's early technology, but gesture control in this scenario seems like
it uses 10x the energy than a mouse (which may be a good thing).

I can see it being useful in public places where you don't want to 'touch' a
screen that doesn't get cleaned.

------
shadowmint
...and I have successfully once again had a college accidentally click on a
link by pointing at it on my screen.

Still, it's cute. A couple of thoughts:

1) The jump between tabs is the opposite to the direction I'd expect to use.
Why does moving my hand right swap one tab to the left? O_o

2) The 5 finger scroll thing is cute, but its frustrating to use, because the
leap detects one finger before 5 fingers as your move your hand in. I keep
accidentally clicking instead of scrolling. Be really nice to be able to turn
clicking off.

~~~
gantengx
1) We implement natural scrolling - so the direction is reversed just like how
scrolling is reversed in osx :)

2) ah your finger must have been too close to the monitor, the color in the
pointer is the indicator (blue: hovering, green: about to click)

~~~
wiradikusuma
darn, should have bought Leap Motion, there's a hackathon this coming weekend
:(

slightly off topic: is the device sensitive enough to detect motion if you put
in on the floor and you move your hands while standing?

even more off topic: your username is very local :)

~~~
gantengx
It's good for occasional use - especially with sandwich in one hand lol

Not sure about putting it on the floor never tried it before but probably
won't be able to detect though, since the instructions also said to put it
near monitor

Yes, my username is very local ;)

------
jonnyscholes
Hmm. Cant seem to get it to work [even after disabling all other extensions].
Wont let me get past the first calibration test. Pity, it seems far more
accurate than any of the others I've used! Looking forward to seeing a FF
version!!

------
marbemac
Interesting, but why not use a mouse or trackpad while holding that sandwich?

~~~
shadowmint
You mean you've never used your mouse/magicpad after eating a sandwich and
gotten grease on it and had to annoyingly clean it up afterwards?

Sandwich time casual leap use is by far one of the best use cases I've seen
for it, honestly.

~~~
gantengx
exactly :)

------
darkmuck
doesn't this app already exist for free in the airspace store? I believe it's
this (Touchless): [https://airspace.leapmotion.com/apps/touchless-for-
windows/w...](https://airspace.leapmotion.com/apps/touchless-for-
windows/windows)

~~~
palidanx
At least in my experience, using touchless in Windows 8 didn't work well at
all.

------
vukmir
Great job guys!

~~~
gantengx
Thanks! :)

